# MK4 Golf Rallye preparation?



## VW[Fox] (Oct 11, 2002)

Hi to everyone. Search a lot but not a lot of informations there...

My brother and I are looking to get into rallye, beginning by some local rallye-cross. We are going to get a nice mk4 2.0 to begin in the sport. Our major question is about the suspension. Anyone here ever raise a mk4 before? We need more ground clearance since the tracks aren't always really beautiful... We are not looking for Hotbits suspension or things like that. We only want to find something to raise the car a couple inches.

Thanks a lot!


----------

